
Dark Team Shrinks to One - ash
https://medium.com/darklang/dark-and-the-long-term-2c65ff0baf5e
======
pbiggar
Thanks for posting (don't love the title though ;))

Startups are hard, and we were trying to grow something that hadn't gotten to
product market fit yet. I'm working on getting to PMF, and thinking hard about
what's needed to do that, while making sure Dark works in the long term.

~~~
ash
Sorry about the title! It was my (probably poor) attempt at putting an
exciting spin on the news. In the sense of "all publicity is good publicity".

Dark is a very cool project. Every time I wait for a long CircleCI job to
complete, I wish our programming environment was like Dark.

Good luck with it!

~~~
pbiggar
No worries, and thanks!

------
zubairq
Do the team members being let go get to retain their stock options?

~~~
pbiggar
Yes, we are extending the option exercise windows for 10 years. For folks who
haven't hit their 1-yr cliffs, we waived the cliffs and so they vested for the
time they were at Dark.

~~~
zubairq
Ok great, so if dark is successful in the next ten years with a different team
then the original team still will do well financially. Kudos to you for that
Paul!

